#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  ΖΝΧ με ατομικό λέβητα αερίου

## Xάρης

Στην περίπτωση που έχουμε ατομικό (τοπικό*) λέβητα αερίου για θέρμανση αλλά και παραγωγή ΖΝΧ, που είναι μια συνήθης περίπτωση, πώς συμπληρώνετε τα σχετικά πεδία για την έκδοση του ΠΕΑ;

*Παραγωγή*
Τύπος = "Λέβητας"
Πηγή Ενέργειας = "Φυσικό αέριο"
Ισχύς = Την ονομαστική ισχύ του λέβητα αν και δεν έχει καμία σημασία για το αποτέλεσμα
Β. Απ. = Τον ονομαστικό βαθμό απόδοσης του λέβητα για 100% φορτίο. Είναι ο βαθμός απόδοσης που δίνεται από τα στοιχεία του κατασκευαστή για θέρμανση, αλλά ορθό είναι να χρησιμοποιείται ο ίδιος και για παραγωγή ΖΝΧ σύμφωνα με όσους μηχανικούς/εισαγωγείς λεβήτων αερίου έχω μιλήσει. Για την ακρίβεια, ο β. απ. για ΖΝΧ είναι μεγαλύτερος!
Μήνες = "1" σε όλους τους μήνες*Δίκτυο Διανομής*
Εφόσον ο λέβητας είναι στον εξώστη δεν συμπληρώνουμε τίποτα διότι έχουμε μικρό δίκτυο διανομής.
Αν πάλι θεωρούμε ότι το δίκτυο μέχρι τις βρύσες μας είναι σχετικά μεγάλο, μπορούμε να βάλουμε έναν κατ' εκτίμηση Β. Απ., βασισμένοι στον Πίνακα 4.16 της ΤΟΤΕΕ 21071-1/2010, αλλά όχι αναγκαστικά όσο μας δίνει ο πίνακας αυτός.*Σύστημα αποθήκευσης*
Αφού σχεδόν πάντοτε δεν υπάρχει σύστημα αποθήκευσης, θα έπρεπε να συμπληρώσουμε κάτι;
Μόνο ορισμένοι λέβητες, όπως π.χ. ο VICTRIX Zeus Superior 26 kW I της Imergas έχουν ένα μικρό δοχείο, 54lit ο συγκεκριμένος. Σ΄αυτήν την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να βάλουμε στο Β. Απ. τιμή 0,93 (7% οι πλευρικές θερμικές απώλειες για εξωτερική τοποθέτηση του boiler). 
Σημειώνω ότι οι απώλειες του εναλλάκτη θερμότητας (5%) έχουν ληφθεί υπόψη στον Β. Απ. του Λέβητα.*Βοηθητικές μονάδες*
Τύπος = "Κυκλοφορητές" ή "Άλλου τύπου" δεν έχει σημασία για το αποτέλεσμα
Αρ. = 1
Ισχύς = την συνολική κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας σε kW, όπως τη λαμβάνουμε από το φυλλάδιο του κατασκευαστή του λέβητα. Τυπικές τιμές είναι 0,100~0,150 kW
Μπορεί οι παραπάνω απόψεις να μη συμφωνούν 100% με τις οδηγίες του λογισμικού ή τις ΤΟΤΕΕ, αλλά δεν τις βρίσκετε επιστημονικά ορθές;

* Ο όρος του τοπικού χρησιμοποιείται πολλάκις (λανθασμένα) με την έννοια του ατομικού.

----------


## Xάρης

Να αναφέρω εδώ τις επιφυλάξεις του εξαίρετου συναδέλφου και εκπαιδευτή σε ΚΕΚ Γιώργου Μουζεβίρη, για την ισχύ των βοηθητικών μονάδων.
Εφόσον ο κυκλοφορητής είναι ο ίδιος για θέρμανση και για ΖΝΧ, σύμφωνα με όσα αναφέρω παραπάνω θα υπολογίζεται δύο φορές κατά τους χειμερινούς μήνες λειτουργίας της θέρμανσης.
Θα έπρεπε κατά τη γνώμη του να βάλουμε κάτι, όχι όμως όλη την ισχύ (για τους μήνες της θέρμανσης, ενώ για τους υπόλοιπους μήνες, όλη την ισχύ).

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί του, αλλά επειδή δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπολογιστεί επακριβώς αυτό το ποσοστό της ισχύος της βοηθητικής μονάδας που θα βάλουμε για τους μήνες της θέρμανσης, ίσως να είναι καλύτερα να τον υπολογίζουμε (προς το δυσμενέστερο) δυο φορές.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, κάνουμε την ευνοϊκή παραδοχή ότι:
α) ο β. απ. του λέβητα αερίου είναι ο ονομαστικός και 
β) ότι οι απώλειες του δικτύου διανομής είναι μηδενικές, αν και καλό είναι να βάζουμε κάποιο ποσοστό απωλειών σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις (μεγάλες αποστάσεις).

----------


## Xάρης

Μήπως, για το "*Σύστημα αποθήκευσης*" είναι ορθότερο να λαμβάνονται απώλειες *2%*;
Οπότε: Β.Απ.=0,98

Κι αυτό διότι στην §4.8.4 της ΤΟΤΕΕ 10701-1/2010 Β' έκδοση γράφει:
"Για το κτήριο αναφοράς ο συνολικός συντελεστής θερμικών απωλειών από τους τοπικούς θερμαντήρες ηλεκτρικούς *ή αερίου (ροής ή αποθήκευσης) λαμβάνεται 2%* επί της συνολικής θερμικής ενέργειας για Ζ.Ν.Χ. και αντίστοιχα 7% για κεντρικές μονάδες με εναλλάκτη θερμότητας (σερπαντίνα)."

----------


## εστελ

Καλησπέρα, έχω κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με την εισαγωγή συστήματος ΖΝΧ (με λέβητα Φ.Α.) 

Εαν είναι υφισταμενος ο λέβητας Φ.Α. κατ' αρχάς κάνουμε υπερδιαστασιολόγηση?  Εαν ανατρέξουμε στο ΤΕΕ ΚΕΝΑΚ στις βοήθειες γράφει 

"Σε περίπτωση που η μονάδα λέβητα - καυστήρα είναι κοινή τόσο για τη θέρμανση χώρων, όσο και για την παραγωγή ζεστού νερού χρήσης, ο βαθμός απόδοσης της μονάδας που λαμβάνεται υπόψη στους υπολογισμούς παραμένει ο ίδιος κατά τη χειμερινή περίοδο και για τις δύο χρήσεις (θέρμανση χώρων και παραγωγή Ζ.Ν.Χ.). Αντίθετα, κατά τη θερινή περίοδο στην περίπτωση αποκλειστικής χρήσης της μονάδας λέβητα - καυστήρα για την παραγωγή Ζ.Ν.Χ. ο βαθμός απόδοσης μειώνεται σημαντικά και εκτιμάται μέσω της ίδιας διαδικασίας, υπερδιαστασιολόγησης με Pgen την υπολογιζόμενη μέγιστη απαιτούμενη θερμική ισχύ για παραγωγή Ζ.Ν.Χ., όπως δίνεται στη σχέση 4.10. της Τ.Ο.Τ.Ε.Ε. 20701-1. Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση ο λέβητας - καυστήρας ορίζεται ως δύο μονάδες λέβητα - καυστήρα, εκ των οποίων η μια καλύπτει το φορτίο για Ζ.Ν.Χ. τους χειμερινούς μήνες (περίοδο θέρμανσης κλιματικής ζώνης) και η δεύτερη καλύπτει το φορτίο του Ζ.Ν.Χ. για τους υπόλοιπους μήνες με το χαμηλότερο βαθμό θερμικής απόδοσης."

Που για μένα σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να γίνει κάτι σαν υπερδιαστασιολόγηση του λέβητα για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες, για ΖΝΧ. Το θέμα ειναι, αυτό γίνεται και σε καινούρια συστήματα? Τι χρησιμοποιείται σαν Pgen, Pm για να γίινει η υπερδιαστασιολόγηση? 

Ο τύπος 4.15-4.17 της TOTEE μήπως? Και μας δίνει το Pn που είναι σαν το Pgen της υπερδιαστασιολόγησης του συστήματος θέρμανσης? Και αν ναι πως βρίσκεται το Vd , μήπως από τον Πίνακα 2.5 της ΤΟΤΕΕ? (δηλαδή 50λ/ατομο/ημέρα * τα άτομα πχ?)

Εαν κάνει κάποιος τις πράξεις, δεν βγαίνουν οι μονάδες, τα αποτελέσματα είναι κάπως παράλογα και καταλήγει ο λέβητας Φ.Α. να έχει μια απόδοση 10-20% το καλοκαίρι. Τα νούμερα είναι πολύ αποθαρριντίκα. Δεν ξέρω εαν είναι κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνω σε όλο αυτή τη φρασεολογία.  

Εαν υποθέσουμε οτι το σκεπτικό μου είναι σωστό, πρέπει να το ακολουθήσω και για ένα ενδεχόμενο νέο σύστημα Φ.Α. σε σενάριο? Ποιους συντελεστές απόδοσης χρησιμοποιώ εαν υπάρχει ενεργειακή σήμανση στον λένητα αυτό? Τον εποχιακό β.α. θέρμανσης που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής ή τον β.α. για ΖΝΧ?

Μου φαίνεται παράλογο να προτείνω μια λύση και να βάλω τόσο χαμηλή απόδοση σε ένα προτεινόμενο υποτείθεται βελτιωμένο σύστημα.

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, κάνουμε υπερδιαστασιολόγηση.
Το Pnγια το ΖΝΧ το υπολογίζουμε βάσει της εξ. 4.15 της ΤΟΤΕΕ και όχι την 4.10.
Το καλοκαίρι έχουμε Pn=Pgen.

Vd = Μέση Κατανάλωση ΖΝΧ (m³/έτος) * 1000 / 365 (lit/ημέρα)
Μέση Κατανάλωση ΖΝΧ (m³/έτος) = Πλήθος υπνοδωματίων/κλινών * Ετήσια Κατανάλωση ΖΝΧ/υπνοδωμάτιο (βλ. Πίνακα 2.5)

Λάβε υπόψη σου και το παρακάτω που αναφέρεται στην §5.1.2.1 της ΤΟΤΕΕ: 
"Στην περίπτωση που η υπολογιζόμενη μέγιστη θερμική ισχύς Pgen είναι μικρότερη από 20 kW, τότε λαμβάνεται ίση με 20kW."

Περισσότερα θα βρεις αναλυτικά *ΕΔΩ*, έχει όμως κόστος.

----------


## εστελ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση Χάρη!

----------


## εστελ

Καλησπέρα,

Θέλω να ρωτήσω στον λέβητα αερίου βάζουμε την ονομαστική ισχύ για ζνχ ή την αποδιδόμενη ίσχυ? Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με την επιδότηση του εξοικονομώ και είναι τα κρίσιμα 1000 ευρώ.. 
Για παράδειγμα στην φωτογραφία ό λέβητας είναι 20kW όμως η ονομαστική σε ZNX 24,7kW.. Ποιο από τα 2 πιστεύετε οτι πρέπει να βάλω στο xml? Το τιμολόγιο βέβαια λέει 20 kW :/

----------


## Xάρης

Εάν ανατρέξουμε στη βοήθηεια του προγράμματος ΤΕΕ-ΚΕΝΑΚ θα δούμε ότι για το πεδίο ισχύς του ΖΝΧ αναφέρει τα εξής:"*Ισχύς (kW).* Εισάγεται η ονομαστική ισχύς της μονάδας, σύμφωνα με τα όσα ορίζονται στην ενότητα 4.8 της ΤΟΤΕΕ-20701-1."

----------

